# Home training for beginner?



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

I just started training Muay Thai but can only make it to two or three classes a week. What can I do to bring my training home with me? I don't have any equipment and because I live in an apartment any type of training bag is out of the question. I've been shadow boxing to practice the techniques I have learned so far as well as pushups, crunches, etc to get in shape.

Is there anything else I could be doing?

This question may be a little premature as my second class is tomorrow, but I want to do what I can to get through this first stage of conditioning as quickly as possible.

Thanks


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hal Carleton said:


> I just started training Muay Thai but can only make it to two or three classes a week. What can I do to bring my training home with me? I don't have any equipment and because I live in an apartment any type of training bag is out of the question. I've been shadow boxing to practice the techniques I have learned so far as well as pushups, crunches, etc to get in shape.
> 
> Is there anything else I could be doing?
> 
> ...



Without any equipment at home, you're probably going to be limited as far as striking things goes.  However, you could purchase some equipment, ie: pads, gloves, etc, and workout with a training partner.  Perhaps theres someone from your club who'd be willing to workout with you, outside of the class.

You could show up to class early or stay late, and get in some extra training, if that was possible.  

Of course, I'd continue to do what you can on your own, conditioning wise, ie: running, pushups, situps, etc.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

MJS said:


> Without any equipment at home, you're probably going to be limited as far as striking things goes.  However, you could purchase some equipment, ie: pads, gloves, etc, and workout with a training partner.  Perhaps theres someone from your club who'd be willing to workout with you, outside of the class.
> 
> You could show up to class early or stay late, and get in some extra training, if that was possible.
> 
> Of course, I'd continue to do what you can on your own, conditioning wise, ie: running, pushups, situps, etc.


 
Thanks for the reply.

I will be purchasing gloves, pads, etc within the month. But my gym is an hour away, so I'm not sure how many members, if any, are in my area.

I do have a friend who had been interested in Muay thai longer than I have. Maybe I could convince him to start taking classes so I have someone to train with outside of class.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know if Muay Thai has 'kata' or 'forms' so I have no idea what to suggest.  I do traditional Okinawan karate, and we have 'kata' and basic exercises, which I practice at home.  Also, skip rope if you can in your apartment.  Increases...well, everything...especially when you start doing rope tricks with a jump rope.  Amazing what it does for your speed and agility.  Seriously.  Very overlooked exercise anyone can do at any level.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 13, 2011)

Hal Carleton said:


> I just started training Muay Thai but can only make it to two or three classes a week. What can I do to bring my training home with me? I don't have any equipment and because I live in an apartment any type of training bag is out of the question. I've been shadow boxing to practice the techniques I have learned so far as well as pushups, crunches, etc to get in shape.
> 
> Is there anything else I could be doing?
> 
> ...


Consider no one will be there to tell you your stances suck; so, I'm here to tell you your stances suck. Bend your knees a little once in a while Pal., and get that butt under your spine! And above all, stop leaning into the strikes!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2011)

Muay Thai is very physical, so anything you do to enhance your endurance will help. Ask some of the other people in class if they train on their off class days. Good luck.........


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Consider no one will be there to tell you your stances suck; so, I'm here to tell you your stances suck. Bend your knees a little once in a while Pal., and get that butt under your spine! And above all, stop leaning into the strikes!


 
Haha, you know me too well!

Today I shadow boxed for about an hour and compared myself to tiger Muay thai vids. The main thing I focused on was not leaning into the strikes. I'm sure my trainer will have plenty more to point out to me tomorrow.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

Bill:
I've tried jumping rope in my apartment before but my ceiling is low and I end up hitting it with the rope. I suppose I could do it outside in the yard though.

Seasoned:
The physicality of Muay Thai is one of the reasons I was drawn to it. What do you suggest for building up endurance?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 13, 2011)

Hal Carleton said:


> Bill:
> I've tried jumping rope in my apartment before but my ceiling is low and I end up hitting it with the rope. I suppose I could do it outside in the yard though.
> 
> Seasoned:
> The physicality of Muay Thai is one of the reasons I was drawn to it. What do you suggest for building up endurance?



If the rope is hitting the ceiling, either you are very tall or your rope is too long or your ceilings are very low!

Endurance:

http://www.ehow.com/video_4978589_martial-arts-warrior-training-jump.html


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hal Carleton said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will be purchasing gloves, pads, etc within the month. But my gym is an hour away, so I'm not sure how many members, if any, are in my area.
> 
> I do have a friend who had been interested in Muay thai longer than I have. Maybe I could convince him to start taking classes so I have someone to train with outside of class.



Glad I could offer some help.   Given that this will only be your 2nd class, once you start chatting with other people there, perhaps you could set up a mutual location, maybe somewhere not too far for everyone to travel, and workout.  

Good luck to you in your training.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If the rope is hitting the ceiling, either you are very tall or your rope is too long or your ceilings are very low!
> 
> Endurance:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/video_4978589_martial-arts-warrior-training-jump.html


 
Thanks for the links.

I'll try shortening my rope and see how it does. My ceilings should be around eight feet and I'm just under six so there should be plenty of room.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2011)

Road work (running), shadow boxing, jumping rope, push ups, sit ups, free squats (squating without weights), practicing kicks outside/inside, etc.  Lot's of things you can do that will help you improve and the more you train with your trainer you will see even more that you can do at home.  Still it would help a lot if you had a heavy bag!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not sure where your class is in comparison to the apartment, but if it is within jogging distance great. If not, maybe investing in a bike would do it.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

seasoned said:


> I'm not sure where your class is in comparison to the apartment, but if it is within jogging distance great. If not, maybe investing in a bike would do it.


 
My gym is an hour drive away, or about 50 miles. Even if I was fit enough to make the ride I wouldn't have the time. It would be really nice to live within 15 miles of my gym, but unfortunately I've got to work with what I've got.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 13, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Road work (running), shadow boxing, jumping rope, push ups, sit ups, free squats (squating without weights), practicing kicks outside/inside, etc.  Lot's of things you can do that will help you improve and the more you train with your trainer you will see even more that you can do at home.  Still it would help a lot if you had a heavy bag!


 
Thanks for the suggestions.

It would be great to have a heavy bag. Maybe I could find a used outdoor bag and see if I could convince a friend to let me set it up in their yard.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, I think I may be able to set something up in a friends yard in the back corner where it won't be in the way. Would a regular heavy bag stand up to the weather? I would take it in during the winter, but it would need to hold up to rain storms and such. Any other suggestions for what could work? Maybe tie some padding to the side of a tree...?

The only thing is that it needs to be fairly affordable. Under $100 preferably.

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2011)

Hal Carleton said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> It would be great to have a heavy bag. Maybe I could find a used outdoor bag and see if I could convince a friend to let me set it up in their yard.



That would definitely be a great way to go.  Just make sure you buy a good Muay Thai Bag!


----------



## Hal Carleton (Jul 14, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That would definitely be a great way to go.  Just make sure you buy a good Muay Thai Bag!


 
I was thinking it would be a bad idea to get a nice bag sense it's going to be outside for most of the year. Thoughts?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally, I would get the best bag I could for around $100 to $200 you should be okay.  Since it will be outside go vinyl instead of leather.  Just understanding that it will not last forever because it is outside.  The most important thing is you want a bag that will allow you to do low leg kicks as that is very important in Muay Thai.  So you want a bag that allows that!


----------

